# Life is OFA Good!



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Just received news that another pup from the K litter is OFA Good with Normal elbows. Four pups have been x-rayed and all four have been Good/Normal. So happy!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:happyboogie: Great news!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Guardyan said:


> Just received news that another pup from the K litter is OFA Good with Normal elbows. Four pups have been x-rayed and all four have been Good/Normal. So happy!!!


I thought you do not do that until they are two years old. And congrats


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

cool article on this. glad you posted. I might do my girl now she is 15 months.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

> I thought you do not do that until they are two years old. And congrats
> .


Thank you - the "K pups" are just over two years old so these are official OFA certs. My vet is very costly and uses anesthesia, so I personally don't do prelims.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl's x-rays are next month.

Congrats on yours!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks and good luck - it's nerve-wracking to wait on results.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That is great news!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

